# large fomart img vs small format imag



## alejandrophoto (May 17, 2012)

Is large format img that much better then small format?

I am using a canon 550D.


----------



## The_Traveler (May 18, 2012)

do you mean full frame vs crop frame?

the advantages of each depends on what you are shooting.


----------



## o hey tyler (May 18, 2012)

alejandrophoto said:
			
		

> Is large format img that much better then small format?
> 
> I am using a canon 550D.



Not sure what you are referring to...


----------



## morganza (May 27, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> alejandrophoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I too am a little bit confused..


----------



## Sw1tchFX (May 27, 2012)

Large format starts at about 4x5 inches. FF is NOT large format. Not even close. It's still small format, it's still 35mm


----------

